# Now that we got it, we'd better get busy...



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Just saw this. And what do you know, first poster. Woooo hoooo. Now for the first question. We know that you're shooting fingers if you're in here, but how many are using tabs v. gloves? I used to use a SAM. Super Archery Mitt, sold by cabelas. Haven't been able to find one in years so I've switched to gloves made by American Leathers. How bout you?


----------



## bow75 (Jan 3, 2006)

*fingers*

recurve I use a glove. compound I use a tab,I don't know why,it just works that way.


----------



## mellonhead (Aug 13, 2005)

*Tab*

I shoot a tab with compounds and recurves. I just could never get used to a glove for some reason.


----------



## Lfutral (Feb 25, 2005)

I used to shoot a low anchor with a cavalier tab but changed last year to a left hand tab cut off and started shooting with one finger. My scores skyrocketed. It is as close to a release as possible and I also started hunting this way.


----------



## Dale Weiss (Nov 4, 2004)

*Fingers*

I am just the opposite of Mellonhead. I shoot with a glove as I just can't get used to a tab. On my Olympic recurve I took off the handle and put rubber wrap on it so I also wear a glove on my bow hand to help absorb some of the shock.


----------



## Motomo (Oct 2, 2003)

*Tab vs Glove*

I shoot with a tab. Got a damascus glove for my b-day a couple of weeks ago and am going to give it a try but most likely will stick with a tab. I shoot a saunders pak tab with the synthetic super slick facing and it works well for me.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 7, 2003)

*Glove*

I use a glove when shooting my recurve. Both my kids use a tab when shooting their recurves. 

I ended up getting a release after I bought a compound :embara: 
I just could not get a decent group shooting fingers.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

anyone tried a cordovan tab? I am currently using a PSE calf hair with halo serving


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

First off, thanks moderators for the forum!:darkbeer: I know that I'm not the only one that appreciates this act of kindness. 
As for my release, I shoot a two finger (under) calf hair tab made by Neet. Excellent tab!


----------



## extendereng (Oct 12, 2004)

*tab*

I also shoot a two finger (under) calf hair tab made by Neet. These things are great.


----------



## blackbass (Feb 15, 2006)

*tab*

I have shot a tab since i was 5. can't get away from it.
where was this forum when i was setting up my 
caribou a few weeks ago? 

later


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

I have shot a calf-hair tab for 30 years.....seal-skin is also excellent (VERY slick and VERY durable!).....

I was never able to get off the string anywhere near as clean with a glove, as with a tab.....

The tab I currently shoot is hand-made by the current IBO recurve champion, Lenny Rock. I think Lenny lives in either Ohio or Indiana.....it is triple-layers of leather, with string-contact layer made from unborn calf-hair (very slick, dense, short and durable)....Lenny uses a rubber "O"-ring that slips over your finger to hold tab in place....only $10.00 each and offered in small. medium and large sizes....


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

I use a bubba tab by EW Bateman.


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

Marvin I have tried the cavalier tab with cordovan and it is all right, lot of top target shooters use it, but I like a thinner hair tab for the feel.
charlie
F4L


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

I am also a tab guy. but I have shot a few animals barefingered because I set my tab down and forgot it.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Glove.*


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

tab with compound & sights , glove for barebow , compound or recurve


----------



## Nabob (Dec 20, 2003)

I shoot two under and use a cardovan tab


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

i dont know what kind of tab i use but the national 3d finger shooter in canada gaev one to my friend bob and he went out to find one and the one i got is the closest he's got so far it is made with leather first is a smooth leather and then a more coarse agaisnt your finger and it has a rubber finger seperater but i cut the top parts of my tabs off rele flexible kind i love it


----------



## 3dbowhunter (Jun 4, 2003)

i use a damascus glove.


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

I currently use a damascus glove....draw with 3 ( 1 above & 2 below) then drop my bottom finger. 
Got ah ? for you tab shooters.....Can I do the same as with my glove and will that give me a cleaner release?


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

A platfrom tab, AF (Dutch company).


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Just realised this forum had been created ( yeah! sorry, a bit slow off the mark).

Anyway, I use a NEET glove. I fact I have been using the same glove for years and only recently replaced it because the elastic back is getting a bit beyond it.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Glove or Tab?*

I pratice and target shoot with a calfhair fingered glove, hunt with whatever gloves I am wearing.


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

I use a modified , cavalier tab


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

I use a Neet calf hair tab.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*Get Busy*

OK, now pass the word, we need more visitors and threads!!! I use a wonder tab... By BB Walker


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Marvin said:


> anyone tried a cordovan tab? I am currently using a PSE calf hair with halo serving


I have both.

Main tab - Cavalier calf hair. I like it because it's very soft overall.

E W Bateman Bubba 2 under - very good cordovan tab, but stiffer than the Cavalier (but then I asked at the time of purchase for thick leather).

Spigarelli tab - cordovan, stiff, lousy, a few dozen shots and the cordovan face was wearing out! I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Finger tab or Glove?*

I use a bohning finger tab.........works great!!! I also shoot a Saunders Finger tab.......I shot one for years. I find I like the Bohning for Compounds and the Saunders for Trad gear...........come off the tab faster for recurves etc.


----------



## bowcarp (Dec 22, 2005)

2 fingers and a damascus glove


----------

